# Indiana Jones 5: Disney verschiebt Kinostart erneut



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Indiana Jones 5: Disney verschiebt Kinostart erneut*

						Rechteinhaber Disney hat den Kinostart von Indiana Jones 5 erneut verschoben. Harrison Ford wird bei Veröffentlichung dann 80 Jahre alt sein und damit alter als Sean Connery im dritten Teil der Serie. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Disney verschiebt Kinostart erneut*


----------



## Cobar (6. April 2020)

Können sie den Film nicht einfach absagen?
Opa Ford soll seine Ruhe genießen und ich zumindest brauche keinen "Indiana Jones und die Reise des Rollators".
Wenn das so weitergeht, kann Indy sowieso nur noch zwischendurch mal kurz auftauchen, um dann in Rückblenden seine Geschichte zu erzählen, weil er viel zu alt ist, um überhaupt noch irgendwas glaubhaft als Indy darzustellen.
Nach den Gerüchten, dass es einen Teil 4 gäbe, ist es außerdem eine Frechheit, dass man einfach einen fünften Teil machen will.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2020)

Mein Vorschlag an Disney : Ein Storno wäre hier das beste


----------



## sandworm (6. April 2020)

Ach die heutigen 80 sind die damaligen 60 der Harrison sieht noch munter aus und scheint dabei die besseren Gene als die Queen zu haben.
Der überschreitet die 100 mit einem Augenzwinkern. 
Für einen weiteren Teil ist da noch jede Menge Platz.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (6. April 2020)

Ich liebe Indy und Harrison aus tiefstem Herzen, aber hoffe dass Indy 5 nie erscheint und Teil 4 indiziert und zurückgenommen wird. Das war einfach grauenhaft und wird bestimmt nicht besser


----------



## sunburst1988 (6. April 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Nach den Gerüchten, dass es einen Teil 4 gäbe, ist es außerdem eine Frechheit, dass man einfach einen fünften Teil machen will.



Die Gerüchte klangen aber auch echt absurd. Irgendwas mit Aliens und Fechtduellen auf Jeeps die durch den Dschungel fahren?!?

Gut, dass daraus nichts geworden ist 

Teil 5 kann, wegen mir, bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag verschoben werden. Ich werde ihn mir so oder so nicht anschauen.


----------



## restX3 (6. April 2020)

Ford schwingt also nochmal die Peitsche als Rentner? Muss das sein nach diesem lächerlich schlechten Teil 4.


----------



## Krolgosh (6. April 2020)

Na zum Glück bin ich nicht der einzige der etwas verwirrt war wegen der Reihenfolge... Teil 1,2 und 3 - und dann soll sofort ein 5er folgen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. April 2020)

Teil 3 ist und bleibt der beste. So lautet die erst in den vergangenen Tagen zementierte Meinung von mir und meiner schöneren Hälfte. Und da spielte auch ein "Alter" als Sidekick mit - könnte also klappen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Rollora (6. April 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Können sie den Film nicht einfach absagen?
> Opa Ford soll seine Ruhe genießen und ich zumindest brauche keinen "Indiana Jones und die Reise des Rollators".
> Wenn das so weitergeht, kann Indy sowieso nur noch zwischendurch mal kurz auftauchen, um dann in Rückblenden seine Geschichte zu erzählen, weil er viel zu alt ist, um überhaupt noch irgendwas glaubhaft als Indy darzustellen.
> Nach den Gerüchten, dass es einen Teil 4 gäbe, ist es außerdem eine Frechheit, dass man einfach einen fünften Teil machen will.


Wenn ein ordentliches Drehbuch vorhanden ist, kann man auch einen guten Film mit einem alten Mann machen, da sehe ich kein Problem. Beispiele dafür gibts ja genug.



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Na zum Glück bin ich nicht der einzige der  etwas verwirrt war wegen der Reihenfolge... Teil 1,2 und 3 - und dann  soll sofort ein 5er folgen?


Vermutlich hat man bei Microsoft das Praktikum zum Zählen lernen gemacht.
Windows 1, 2, 3, 95, 98, 2000, ME, XP, Vista, 7, 8, 8.1, 10?; Xbox, Xbox 360, Xbox 1. HÄ?


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Teil 3 ist und bleibt der beste. So lautet die erst in den vergangenen Tagen zementierte Meinung von mir und meiner schöneren Hälfte. Und da spielte auch ein "Alter" als Sidekick mit - könnte also klappen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm 
Wobei ich die Leute die hier wegen dem Alter von Harrison Ford rumheulen nicht verstehe... In Teil 4 war er auch nicht mehr der jüngste und wenn er noch fit ist und alles spielen kann, was spricht dagegen? Die Maske kann ihn ja etwas jünger machen, das sollte nicht das Problem sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. April 2020)

5? Es gibt nen Indy 5?

Oh weh,wenn der nur annähernd so schlecht wird wie der 4. ich-spreng-mich-mit-nem-Kühlschrank-durch-nen-Atompilz-Teil dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (7. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Oh weh,wenn der nur annähernd so schlecht wird wie der 4. ich-spreng-mich-mit-nem-Kühlschrank-durch-nen-Atompilz-Teil dann gute Nacht.


Nicht weniger realistisch als der "Ich rette mich mit einem Schlauchboot aus einem abstürzenden Flugzeug" oder "Naziköpfe schmelzen"-Teil


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. April 2020)

Ich hab den vierten einmal geguckt, aber so wirklich ist er mir nicht in Erinnerung geblieben. Ich weiß nur, dass es da um einen Kristallkopp geht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. April 2020)

Schlechter als das neue Tomb Raider kann er nicht werden.


----------

